# World Dog Surfing Championship



## beowoof (Dec 6, 2021)

admittedly, i initially (mis)read the title as the "world dog COUNTER surfing championship" and wondered if Kirby's adolescent nonsense of stealing watermelon off of my plate could count as a competitive sport. 😂


----------



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

beowoof said:


> admittedly, i initially (mis)read the title as the "world dog COUNTER surfing championship" and wondered if Kirby's adolescent nonsense of stealing watermelon off of my plate could count as a competitive sport. 😂


That makes two of us 🤣
Matteo would come last in the world championships counter surfing competition - fortunately!


----------



## SteveS55 (7 mo ago)

Lots of dog surfing where I live. Rhonda has to learn to swim first!


----------



## Apricot mini momma (Dec 22, 2020)

Beau hasn’t learned to swim yet either. 

Our last dog was a body surfer 😁. He loved it!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Apricot mini momma said:


> Beau hasn’t learned to swim yet either.
> 
> Our last dog was a body surfer 😁. He loved it!
> View attachment 496191


Wow! He's really into it!


----------

